# Collar lights/Light up collars?



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

In the summer, we often walk the dogs after it's dark, because it's cooler. In the winter, it gets dark pretty early, so again, often walking at night. Pirate is mostly black. Can you see a potential problem? 

I do walk him on a long line a lot of the time, so he's not scampering around willy-nilly, but I would also like to improve his visibility, both so it's a little easier for me to keep track of exactly where he is, and also so if he was to get loose or a car come up on us unexpectedly (some of our local streets don't have sidewalks) he'll be more likely to be seen.

I got a Visiglo collar for him about 3 weeks ago, and put fresh batteries in it, but it's died already. I'm a bit unimpressed with the performance, and I'm wondering if there's a better option. 

Does anyone have any experience with light up collars or clip on collar lights or other methods of increasing visibility? I don't mind at all something that has to be put on before a walk and removed afterwards, rather than staying on him at all times, as long as it's a relatively quick process.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The auroralites collar goes a long time on a battery but the batteries are expensive and I don't like the batter pouch but it is about the brightest thing out there.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

A local pet conglomerate donated a basket of stuff to our handlers. Inside was a clip on globe that had an on/off switch which caused the globe to blink and was very visible. We used them when doing off lead area searches at night to keep tabs on the dogs. They worked pretty good, especially for free. I don't think they were that expensive to begin with though.

Howard


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

A recent thread on the subject:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/lighted-dog-collar-ratings-7329/


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a clip on devise on my agility leash (because I drop it in the grass and can't find the darn thing, sucks to get old and blind) called a Pet Blinker here is an example http://www.worldpetstore.com/petblinkers.html


----------



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> A recent thread on the subject:
> 
> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f30/lighted-dog-collar-ratings-7329/


You know, I even READ that thread. Duh.

Sorry for the brain dead moment.


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Kris Dow said:


> Does anyone have any experience with light up collars or clip on collar lights or other methods of increasing visibility? I don't mind at all something that has to be put on before a walk and removed afterwards, rather than staying on him at all times, as long as it's a relatively quick process.


Hey Kris,

This alternative leather belt material is now available in Flourescent Orange with a 3M Reflective tape embedded and even better...Green Glow in the Dark! Ten minutes under a flourescent light and the material will glow for up to eight hours and still be visible in the woods! This material has many advantages over leather. 

Here are some pics of the material....








I was considering making collars and leashes from this material myself for my training clients and possibly a couple local pet stores. They all LOVE the leashes I have on sight and this new material would make GREAT collars. If I order the material and make some, I can send you a PM. I don't know of anybody else right now that makes them except in the standard black or a few other basic colors.


----------



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

James Larkey said:


> I was considering making collars and leashes from this material myself for my training clients and possibly a couple local pet stores. They all LOVE the leashes I have on sight and this new material would make GREAT collars. If I order the material and make some, I can send you a PM. I don't know of anybody else right now that makes them except in the standard black or a few other basic colors.


Please do let me know, that looks fantastic. No fiddling with batteries!  Depending on price, I might be interested in at least one 6'+ leash, and probably two collars.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

James Larkey said:


> Hey Kris,
> 
> This alternative leather belt material is now available in Flourescent Orange with a 3M Reflective tape embedded and even better...Green Glow in the Dark! Ten minutes under a flourescent light and the material will glow for up to eight hours and still be visible in the woods! This material has many advantages over leather.
> 
> ...


I have this collar which seems to be made of the orange material you have shown:

http://www.gundogsupply.com/k-9-komfort-standard-1--reflector-w--dee.html

Comes with a center saftey ring version as well:
http://www.gundogsupply.com/k-9-komfort-center-ring-1--reflector-w--dee.html

I like the material as well. I have not seen the glow one before. If it really glows that well after such a short time in the light it would be good. I could always be convinced to buy another peice of dog gear!!!


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I have this collar which seems to be made of the orange material you have shown:
> 
> http://www.gundogsupply.com/k-9-komfort-standard-1--reflector-w--dee.html
> 
> ...


Looks similar, but, I believe it is a different belt material. The company that makes the belting shown in the pic I posted is the first and one of few to actually hot weld the 3M tape directly to the belt. The 3M reflective tape used is of the highest quality and will show up in the woods at over 100 yards. Also, the belt material is far superior in strength and quality to similar products. The belt material is the same as the alternative leather material I use for leashes, but, with a smooth, glossy and slightly harder finish.

This stuff is not to be confused with lesser products out there! [-X


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

James Larkey said:


> Looks similar, but, I believe it is a different belt material. The company that makes the belting shown in the pic I posted is the first and one of few to actually hot weld the 3M tape directly to the belt. The 3M reflective tape used is of the highest quality and will show up in the woods at over 100 yards. Also, the belt material is far superior in strength and quality to similar products. The belt material is the same as the alternative leather material I use for leashes, but, with a smooth, glossy and slightly harder finish.
> 
> This stuff is not to be confused with lesser products out there! [-X


Sorry for the confusion then.


----------



## James Larkey (Sep 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Sorry for the confusion then.


No confusion. Thank you for posting. That collar would work great.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I would sure love to try one out! Most SAR teams in our area, and I imagine elsewhere, search all night in the dark and it is nice to be able to see your dog. My auroralites is held together with zip ties right now. [and the cadaver dogs don't really do much night searching - it is just wear and tear from training]


----------



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I would sure love to try one out! Most SAR teams in our area, and I imagine elsewhere, search all night in the dark and it is nice to be able to see your dog. My auroralites is held together with zip ties right now. [and the cadaver dogs don't really do much night searching - it is just wear and tear from training]


I'm kind of surprised that the selection seems relatively limited- given how cheap LEDs and small electronics are these days, and the vast amount of money pet owners are prepared to put into their dogs- never mind people who have $$$ invested in the dog with purchase and training hours- you'd think there'd be a good market for stuff that lasts.

Next time one of my electronic geek friends is in town, perhaps I should lock him in a room with a pile of electroluminescent wire and LEDS and a dog collar.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Most of what I have seen is durability and sleekness- the aurorlites is hands-down the brightest, but the battery projects from the collar. Also the collar is designed to come off when it gets hung up [good for the dog] but because of the battery pouch, I have had it hung up a few times - and the battery is expensive. 

The chepies you can get at Petsmart fot $15 seem to tear up easily and I don't like the ring for a leash sticking out [something else to snag] It uses a watch battery and even with LEDs those don't last long and can add up.

I thought the material you were showing was this new stuff that after 15 minutes in the light it glows strong for HOURS - material they may be able to use to get rid of emergency lighting in buildings, I understand.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Kris Dow said:


> Does anyone have any experience with light up collars or clip on collar lights or other methods of increasing visibility? I don't mind at all something that has to be put on before a walk and removed afterwards, rather than staying on him at all times, as long as it's a relatively quick process.


I've been using one of these for awhile. It's got a plastic Faxtex type buckle. Quite happy with it. It uses an LED so the batteries should last quite a while. They claim up to 200 hours. I haven't checked around for prices. 

http://www.niteize.com/productdetail.php?category_id=26&product_id=43


----------

